# brake squeal



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I've got a question. My brakes have started to squeal a lot. I checked them and theres still plenty of pad left, so I don't know what else could be causing it. I cleaned them, and that didn't help either.
Thanks for any help yu an give me. 
Oh, its a 97 Sentra with the 1.6


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Use "Brake Quiet" on the back of the pads. Run emery cloth over the disc to bring up some fresh iron. Run emery cloth over the pads to break any glaze that might have developed. Bevel the leading and trailing edges of the pads.

Doing all will be overkill but will stop the squealing regardless of source.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent advice above. **golf clap**

In the event that doesn't work, try having the rotors turned(about $7 each) and buy yourself a set of PBR Metal Master pads.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

where can i find these brake quiet pads???


----------

